# Tart Cherry juice for recovery



## Sully (Aug 7, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/SuppVersity/posts/1611558042209673


----------



## BigBob (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice Sully. It helps with arthritis and gout also. I like to mix it with seltzer. I had two gout attacks 10 years ago. I vowed never to let that happen again. And it hasn't. Tart cherry juice helped a lot while I got my diet under control. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory (Oct 30, 2017)

BigBob said:


> Nice Sully. It helps with arthritis and gout also. I like to mix it with seltzer. I had two gout attacks 10 years ago. I vowed never to let that happen again. And it hasn't. Tart cherry juice helped a lot while I got my diet under control.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Yes it is great for gout. It removes uric acid from the body very fast. It's also a strong antioxidant. I like the cherryactive brand.


----------



## striffe (Oct 30, 2017)

Sully you post some good stuff on here. I will have to try this.


----------



## odin (Oct 30, 2017)

I love cherries but have never tried this.


----------



## Viking (Nov 1, 2017)

odin said:


> I love cherries but have never tried this.



x2

I have tried pomegranite juice but not this. How would you dose this? I assume post workout or just through the day?


----------



## odin (Nov 1, 2017)

Viking said:


> x2
> 
> I have tried pomegranite juice but not this. How would you dose this? I assume post workout or just through the day?



On the article it states twice per day. I guess anytime would be fine. I am going to start it in the morning and post workout. I need more antioxidants in my diet.


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 6, 2017)

Good read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Cherry juice post workout and pomegranate juice intra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

